# ATI Radeon 5650 ruckeln / grafikfehler

## Cruel

Hallo leute,

habe seit ein paar Wochen gentoo bei mir aufm laptop am laufen.

Ansich funktioniert alles super. Nur leider hab ich ein paar probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte. 

Habe die neusten ATI Radeon treiber installiert die anscheinend auch ansich funktionieren.

Mein problem ist nur das bei KDE effekten es teilweise zu schweren grafik fehlern kommt.

Generell auch die schnelligkeit der Grafik lässt zu wünschen übrig obwohl die ATI Radeon 5650

eigentlich eine etwas bessere Grafikkarte ist. Bei videos und im Browser wenn man scrollt

merkt man deutlich das Grafikteile abgehackt sind. 

Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand noch eine Idee hat wie ich das irgendwie 

optimieren könnte?

Mfg

----------

## firefly

welche treiber hast du denn genau installiert?

und was sind die ersten 40 zeilen der ausgabe von glxinfo?

----------

## Cruel

 *firefly wrote:*   

> welche treiber hast du denn genau installiert?
> 
> und was sind die ersten 40 zeilen der ausgabe von glxinfo?

 

Schuldigung ein bisschen wenig Informationen mit gegeben...

ATI treiber:

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  (1) (~)10.10 10.11 10.12 11.2 11.3 (~)11.4 (~)11.5 11.6 (~)11.7 (~)11.8

        {debug kernel_linux +modules multilib qt4}

     Installed versions:  11.8(1)(01:43:39 08/22/11)(kernel_linux modules multilib qt4 -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets

```

glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/wTeR79Ng

----------

